# a6 4.2 misfires, cyl #8



## swizzort72 (Sep 21, 2006)

i have been working on a few different a6 4.2 vehicles for a couple years now and have become pretty familiar with them. i work for a independent shop, have been certified thru vw in the past, and i am a ase master auto tech with advanced engine performance certification. i had a problem with one with a intermittant misfire on cyl 8. i replaced the ecm on the car with one from a identicle vehicle after several hours of diagnosis. problem was eliminated. re install the original ecm, and the problem returns. i have another car now with the same issue and a ecm did not corect the problem. it only misfires for a moment on cold start up,(enough to trip the check engine lamp) and then it is gone. all basics have been checked and a injector leak down has ben performed.(man, i wish i had a bore-scope!). if there is any audi techs out there who can help me i would greatly appreciate it! also, if there is anyone who has questions on anything, i am pretty knowledgable on vw, audi products.


----------

